# Tecumseh H70 Ignition Coil (Points Ign.)



## jetski202 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm trying to eleminate a new coil from my no spark problem. Does anyone know how much resistance (ohms) I should see between the high tension wire and the primary side wire?

Right now I see about 8K ohms which is good that its not an open circuit but I guess I want to know what resistance is acceptable. The points have some pitting/blackening but they are flat.

Also, should I see any resistance from between the primary wire and the ground wire? 

Any help is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

replace the condenser and points the kits they are cheap the coils dont often go wrong but the condesers just dont last they rust and go and the points just wear out and if your magnets are weak on the flywheel they can be recharged


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*re points and stuff.*

Another cheap fix that might help you in the long run is an electronic ignition kit. I recently converted an old Briggs engine with points to electronic. There are now simple kits that have a externally mounted ignition module that bypasses the old points system. Whether the unit I used on a briggs will work on a Tecumseh is questionable, but I don't see why not.
Something simple you might also want to do is try cleaning the points. If they are pitted, that might be causing some issues. Replacement is the better option but I've found that fine sand paper will clean them up just fine.


----------

